

Mongoosejs community dead? - uptownhr

Mongoosejs has been an awesome ORM library for nodejs&#x2F;mongodb development. For what it does, it has been great I&#x27;ve been using for atleast 2 years without any real issue. However, whenever I&#x27;ve ran into issues, it has been very difficult to get community feedback. You can visit the irc channel, and its only about 38 people and 99% of the time it is an idle channel. You can try and get someone to say anything but chances are no one will respond.<p>Now the real reason I&#x27;m bringing this up is because it feels like mongoose although great, is missing some common ORM functionalities. For example, when using &#x27;population&#x27;, model methods are not available as only a hash is returned and not the object instance of the populated doc.<p>Anyway, just a rant really but would really like to get other peoples thought on using mongoose and their experience with getting help with the community.
======
vkarpov11
Heya,

As the maintainer of mongoose, I must admit I haven't visited the IRC channel
in a while. I've been focusing on the gitter chat
([https://gitter.im/LearnBoost/mongoose?utm_source=badge&utm_m...](https://gitter.im/LearnBoost/mongoose?utm_source=badge&utm_medium=badge&utm_campaign=pr-
badge&utm_content=badge)) and the github issues.

------
uptownhr
Also, if anyone has answers to the mongoose population as an instance
question, would love your feedback and comments @stackoverflow,
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/28206734/mongoose-
populat...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/28206734/mongoose-populate-as-
an-instance-object)

